# New Camera Pics.



## melogic (Jun 14, 2006)

As promised, here are a few pictures taken with my new Canon Digital Rebel XT/350D. Let me know what you think of the pics. I did just a little adjusting with software after taking picture, but not much.


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 14, 2006)

Very crisp pics!  What is that last pen, is it dymond wood/holly?


----------



## melogic (Jun 14, 2006)

The last one is a special blank made for a local college for their 50th anniversary. It is their school colors. It was made by Steve White at River Ridge Products. It is a tahitian jade wood (green) and aspen (white).


----------



## ken69912001 (Jun 14, 2006)

they look very nice to me.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice camera, nice pixs.


----------



## ashaw (Jun 14, 2006)

Mark
Great looking pics.  I need to get myself a light tent.  But right now that is not a priority  [].  Maybe one of these days.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 14, 2006)

Mark, good cameras take good pictures of great pens!  Big thumbs on this.


----------



## jcollazo (Jun 14, 2006)

Great looking pictures!!! The pens are not bad either[]

joe


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Jun 16, 2006)

Mark, Your pics are sooo clear it looks like you could take the pen right off the page and write with it!  Also beautiful work on the pens!


----------



## Dario (Jun 16, 2006)

Sharp pics of very  nice pens []

The last pen caught my eye right away.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 16, 2006)

Great job, very good photos, as was said above looks like I could pick them up. you are getting great results over a range of colors as well. the top pen coming out so well against a light background is extremely good work. nice looking pens as well.


----------



## GBusardo (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks good to me!!!  What's the wood in the second pic?
Thanks 
Gary


----------



## vick (Jul 6, 2006)

Beautiful pics, The Maple burl pen turned out very good as well.


----------



## melogic (Jul 6, 2006)

Gary,
I'm not sure but as Mike said I think it is a maple burl. I got it in a grab box from someone on this site I think. Thanks for all of the comments!


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 7, 2006)

Great pictures Mark. For us other Digital Rebel users, and others also, would you be willing to share the lens used and the exposure settings, and any camera settings....white balance, metering, etc. 

But for the pictures to be nice the pens have to be just as nice...and they are, as usual.

I just received a light tent (from my wife as a gift) and ordered some "daylight" photo bulbs and I hope to improve on my pictures.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice pictures and pens.


----------



## melogic (Jul 7, 2006)

Believe it or not Don I just used the auto mode (green rectangle). But I have a home made tent out of PVC and white cotton cloth from Wal-Mart made to fit over the PVC frame. Then I ordered 3 flourescent photo quality light bulbs for my tent. I then used the photo software that came with the camera to crop the picture and did an auto enhance to brighten the wood prop. The auto enhance really only brightened the pens ever so slightly but it really enhanced the wood prop. IF I can find a picture of the bulbs I purchased, I will load it on here. Thanks for all of the compliments. I am going to try other modes of the camera and settings as soon as I get time. I do not want to have to use the software to enhance my pictures at all since I did just buy a $800 camera. If I uncover any other tricks with the Rebel I will let everyone know and I would like to ask the same from every other Rebel owner on here.


----------



## melogic (Jul 7, 2006)

Here is a picture of the bulb I purchased. I got them off of eBay. They were around $12.97 each plus shipping if memory serves me right. Hope this helps.
Below is the description I copied directly from the ad.


<br />
Our Popular 30 Watts high-output daylight balanced compact fluorescent (CFL) bulbs are ideal for product photography. It fits most standard Photo fixtures.

Specifications: 
Watts (energy consumption) 30 Watts=125Watts incandescent bulb 
Lumens (measured brightness) 2000 Lumens 
Measured Color Temperature daylight 5000K 
Measured Color Rendering Index (CRI) &gt; 84 
Operating Temperature cool ("flicker free") 
Need color correction? No 
Hours of life 10,000 hours 
Standard Energy Star Compliant, screw into standard sockets 
Bulb measurements 5.50" length (L), 3.74" diameter (D) 
Base measurements 2.99" length (H), 1.89" width (W) 
Certificate UL/CUL/FCC


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark,
Those look like the same bulbs I purchased. They came from this ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7629201348

I have been playing with the light tent, new bulbs and camera. I will share what I find out when I get the settings worked out. I will be trying to use the creative mode with the f-stop in largest number to get all of the pen in focus and let the camera set the exposure time. I put the camera on a tripod and use as wireless remote to trigger the shutter button. My pictures are already improving. Here is the first pen picture with the new tent and bulbs.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=15837

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## melogic (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow Don! I wish I had found the deal you got before I purchased mine. Oh well, I'm really pleased with them.


----------

